# Buying my first espresso machine - a Gaggia Classic, advice welcome!



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Hi all,

So from what I've read on here so far, like every other newbie I'm looking to buy a Gaggia Classic as they seem to be highly recommended as a first machine. I've seen a couple on Gumtree for under £100 which seems like a good price. I was wondering if anyone could advise me how to inspect the machine/check it once I've bought it to make sure that it's in good working order?

Also is there a recommended 'service' I could carry out on a second-hand machine to make sure that it is as fit and healthy as it can be for regular use?

Finally, is there any difference, apart from cosmetic between a regular Gaggia Classic and the 'Gold' edition?

Many thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Try gaggia manual services for a refurbished one


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello there.

You might want to see this thread, another chap has recently bought a classic and has refurb'd it.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23608-Bought-old-gaggia-classic-what-now

I've had a Classic for a couple of years, and it's been a great purchase, I think it was around £60.

On the bottom there should be date of manufacture.

No idea about the gold malarkey!

Ask away with anything else, get on bought!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Kman10 said:


> Try gaggia manual services for a refurbished one


Exactly. You may not know as a new member, but Kman means this fellow, who is a member here who fixes up Gaggias. He often gets hold of Classics that need a refurb, does a thorough job and then puts them up for sale on the forum. If you get one from him it will be sound.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1097-gaggiamanualservice-com


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks both!

Some helpful reading there, just found the Classic guide in the Gaggia forum too. Seems like I need to do some more reading and make a decision about whether I risk buying an unused used one on Gumtree/eBay or if I pay a bit more for a modified one from a respected member on here.

I'm sure I'll have some more questions later on the evening when I've done a bit more reading up!

I was wondering if in the meantime someone could explain to me what IMS/VMT baskets are or what a bottomless portafilter is?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

VST and IMS are manufacturers of precision baskets. The basket that comes with the Classic works perfectly well (and some have said is actually more 'forgiving' when you first start out). However the expensive ones are produced with a greater degree of accuracy, in terms of internal diameter and also the consistency of the holes that are lasered into it. The upshot of this is that you can get a tamper to fit more tightly (such as the 58.55mm one) and the accurate holes allow a more consistent extraction, or something to that effect. They even have a QR code etched on the side that is supposed to refer you to the test data for that basket. Baskets come in various sizes. They are broadly singles/doubles/triples. VST and LM Strada ones are defined in terms of a nominal dose weight (eg 18g VST, 17g LMS). These weights are guides as to how much coffee you should use in them. They have a tolerance of about ±1g.

One other thing about baskets. They come as "ridged" and "non-ridged". The ridge is just a protrusion that clips the basket tightly into the portafilter using the wire spring that is usually to be found in your PF. This ridge means that you will probably need to use a spoon handle or back of a knife to get the basket out for cleaning after your shot. It's not so bad with a naked PF because you can push from underneath and overcome the spring/ridge tension. But I prefer the non-ridged baskets because I've never found that they come loose. Just makes it easier.

A naked or bottomless portafilter is one that does not have the spout(s) on the bottom. The idea is that you can then look at the pour as it develops, and see if you have any 'dead spots' that would indicate uneven puck compaction. It also allows you to see if you have channelling (where the water is finding an easier route through the coffee and thereby not extracting the coffee optimally. The have the added advantage that they give you more space underneath to allow for taller shot glasses, scales etc. The downside is that you can't split the shot in to two drinks (obviously LOL!) and that if your basket preparation needs improvement, you can end up with "spritzers" where you get little squirts of coffee going somewhere other than the cup. Another thing about naked PFs is that they *may* allow you to use a bigger basket. So, say your standard spouted PF and double basket take approx 18g. If you bought a naked PF, there's a good chance you could fit a triple/21g basket in there as you don't have to worry about the depth of it.

Linkies:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggia-domestic-portafilter/

http://ineedcoffee.com/the-naked-portafilter/


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> VST and IMS are manufacturers of precision baskets. The basket that comes with the Classic works perfectly well (and some have said is actually more 'forgiving' when you first start out). However the expensive ones are produced with a greater degree of accuracy, in terms of internal diameter and also the consistency of the holes that are lasered into it. The upshot of this is that you can get a tamper to fit more tightly (such as the 58.55mm one) and the accurate holes allow a more consistent extraction, or something to that effect. They even have a QR code etched on the side that is supposed to refer you to the test data for that basket. Baskets come in various sizes. They are broadly singles/doubles/triples. VST and LM Strada ones are defined in terms of a nominal dose weight (eg 18g VST, 17g LMS). These weights are guides as to how much coffee you should use in them. They have a tolerance of about ±1g.
> 
> A naked or bottomless portafilter is one that does not have the spout(s) on the bottom. The idea is that you can then look at the pour as it develops, and see if you have any 'dead spots' that would indicate uneven puck compaction. It also allows you to see if you have channelling (where the water is finding an easier route through the coffee and thereby not extracting the coffee optimally. The have the added advantage that they give you more space underneath to allow for taller shot glasses, scales etc. The downside is that you can't split the shot in to two drinks (obviously LOL!) and that if your basket preparation needs improvement, you can end up with "spritzers" where you get little squirts of coffee going somewhere other than the cup.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that - that's extremely useful info.







So it sounds like really I might be better off sticking with the standard basket for a month or two whilst I get the hang of the basics?

A bottomless portafilter sounds like a sensible idea though to help me practice my tamping. Presumably the normal portafilter isn't a pressurised one and so does need to be tamped and is not 'autotamping' or whatever it's called?!

Thanks again all for your help - great replies so far!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're collecting it in person. Get them to demo the machine. It needs to have been on for at least 20-30 mins to get up to temp. Check for leaks / drips from the group head and also from the steam want. This can get over tightened really easily and you end up with a drip coming out of it.

Recommend you only use a finger and thumb to tighten it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Beco90 said:


> Thank you for that - that's extremely useful info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick with the regular baskets until you have a grinder which would produce grinds acceptable for a commercial setting (not necessarily a commercial grinder - there are a lot of very capable consumer grinders now (second hand commercial tend to be the cheapest though)).

Until you have a top grinder, your not going to get the best out of a VST basket.

Infact, it's recommdable to save money on accessories and aim for good grinder as purchase number 2.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Beco90 said:


> Thank you for that - that's extremely useful info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome! It's not usually the portafilter that's pressurised (portafilter being basically a handle with a ring at the end, with or without spouts). "Consumer" machines (Delonghi et al) tend to come with pressurised baskets, also (hilariously) known as "perfect crema devices" which work on the misapprehension that "crema" is a sign in and of itself of quality, and based on the fact that they know most people who buy such a machine (I had one once, so I'm not being a snob!) will use stale old pre-ground coffee from a supermarket.

To explain the problem with pressurised baskets requires a quick explanation of the process you *should* be following. The machine delivers water at a particular temperature and pressure. You are aiming to get a particular weight of espresso out, from a particular dose of coffee in. This ideally needs to happen in a 25-35 second timeframe. That is controlled by (primarily) fineness of grind, and to some extent tamping pressure. In order to have any idea what effect adjusting the grind and/or tamp are having, you need to assess the timing of the shot. A pressurised basket masks this effect by restricting the flow and forcing the brew through a tiny valve, thereby creating "crema" even from coffee that is WAY too coarsely ground but totally throwing the measurement.

If I were you I'd see how you get on with whatever basket your machine comes with (it's unlikely to be a pressurised one with a Classic). The naked PF can come at a later date if you like. Worth noting that you will benefit from getting a tamper that fits a bit tighter than the bog standard 57/58mm ones widely available. I have a 58.35mm one from Madebyknock which wasn't too much more than a basic one (but MBK can take ages to deliver). Coffee Chap sells Torr tampers in the right sizes too.

Plus one for the comment that was posted while I was typing all this - get a decent grinder - it makes the biggest difference to your results. Don't even think of trying to use a blade grinder for making espresso - it won't work. Most people on here find the Eureka Mignon a good match for the Classic in terms of price, size and general build quality and grind consistency. You might get away with an Iberital MC2 for a bit (I did) but they're pretty much "entry level".


----------



## Chad (Apr 9, 2015)

Really helpful posts guys. Sorry to jump on to this thread.

Congrats OP on your new buy, Mark at gaggiamanualservices seems like a good lad.

Any ideas on which grinder would you think gives the most bang for your buck?

I'm trying to pick up a 2nd hand machine at the moment, but not pulled the trigger yet.

Cheers C


----------



## Chad (Apr 9, 2015)

Ha! Ignore me: A little google brought up this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money&highlight=grinders+money

A good place to start. So much info on this site


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There is a thread somewhere that says grinders: what do you get for your money. Have a read of that. The usual pairing we see on here is classic & Mignon, classic & mazzer mini, maybe super jolly if you are lucky, or a Mahlkönig Vario. There are other options though and what's best for one isn't always best for everyone.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> There is a thread somewhere that says grinders: what do you get for your money. Have a read of that.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## Chad (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks chaps. Will keep an eye on the for sale and see what comes up.

I feel much happier being here rather than taking my chances on ebay, appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Beco90 (May 3, 2015)

Chad said:


> Really helpful posts guys. Sorry to jump on to this thread.
> 
> Congrats OP on your new buy, Mark at gaggiamanualservices seems like a good lad.


Thanks Chad, unfortunately it's turned out that this month isn't the best month to spend spare funds on a new coffee machine so I'm just going to have to wait another month or too - it's really frustrating. I'd definitely recommend buying from Mark at gaggiamanualservices though I'm sure you'd get a better machine than an unseen eBay one. I

'm going to hang around here though until I have the funds to make my own purchase, the info so far has been great and I'm going to look for answers to the rest of my queries!

Something that has come up that I haven't been able to answer - I was wondering if anyone could help? I don't really under stand the purpose of the 3-way solenoid in the Gaggia Classic and why people choose to upgrade it on certain machines? What does it do and what affect does it have on the coffee brewing process?

Thanks again all


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Beco90, others will definitely know more than me but from what I understand the Classic used to have a solenoid that was more durable where as now (I don't know since what date) it comes with one that's not really up to scratch and will fail. So people choose to replace them sooner rather than later. At least that's my understanding.


----------

